

Ask HN: Tools of the trade, 2014 edition - pbowyer

Last year Sharjeel Qureshi started this thread on HN for discussing hosted useful services: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5235137<p>The contribution in thread introduced many interesting SaaS services which can immensely help in deploying services as well as development.<p>A year has gone by. What do we have today?
======
ScottWhigham
Scott Hanselman did a nice one last month for Windows folks:
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ScottHanselmans2014UltimateDev...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ScottHanselmans2014UltimateDeveloperAndPowerUsersToolListForWindows.aspx)

The only one I really took away from that list was Agent Ransack. I love it!

Good list - check it out.

------
ahazred8ta
The big contributors then were garrettdimon, espeed, netshade, and cmadan.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235137)

